# Neat "nano-tank" find...



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

While shopping at the local Target last week, my girlfriend and I came across this ~1.5g glass sun tea jar with spigot. I thought it might make a neat "nano" tank. (The geometry and capacity are deceiving, it looks much larger than my 2.5g, but it only holds about 1.5g.).

I dropped in the last of my Eco-Complete (~2-2.5") and a bunch of plants: giant haigrass, dwarf onion, phyllanthus fluitans, anachris, a couple of bulbs (temporary storage), 4-leaf clover, a sprig of hornwort and I think a couple of other things I do not have the name handy for.

I am currently not using any equipment other than a Red Sea nano filter temporarily to get some of the water moving and cleared (ever so very slightly cloudy from the Eco-Complete.) I think I can run this tank without any equipment. The water seems to stabilize around 70F, maybe 72F as there is no heater.

What kinds of animal life would work? I assume some of the algae eating shrimp would be happy, and probably some nerite snails. What about fish? Anything small and relatively docile or not needing lots of swimming space that would be happy in there?

I threw up some initial pictures at http://homepage.mac.com/jpstanford/PhotoAlbum45.html


----------



## thinkgreen (Apr 2, 2004)

*fish?*



fish?.. how about a betta?..


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

I was considering that, but I thought it might be a little tight in there for a Betta. Of course, I _could_ take out a plant or two and thin that out a bit. I was just wondering if there were any very small fish that would enjoy exploring such a space, could handle temps from 65-75 (probably would stabilize around 70-72). I would like to keep this set up "tech free" (no heater, no filter). Just use a small, basic lamp for light. At least that is the idea. I'll have to look at the space more closely. (Upon thought, Betta's are usually jammed into small spaces anyway, do they "like" it that way? I've never owned one.)


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I like the spigot... should make waterchanges interestingly easy!


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

i currently have a "betta bowl" that is aquascapped with a piece of driftwood and moss with an anubias in it which takes about 40% of the swiming space there is very limited space but the only occupant is a white mountain minnow and it has survived for quite a long time with no heater and i only feed it once a week and it looks great try your luck with a few of those or some other cold water fishes.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Huh. I have 7 white clouds in my 10g. Not sure why I did not think of them for the 1.5g! Should probably just move a couple over and see how they do...

Anyone have or know about the "Scarlet Badis" (Badis bengalensis) that Az Aquatic Gardens sells? Supposedly only get to about 3/4" in length and can tolerate a wide range of temperatures. I have not found much on them yet, at least as far as what kind of tank they need or if they need to school/shoal, etc... Would get some if they worked in that tank well, especially if only 1-3 would co-exist ok (would get more and distribute to other tanks).


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

try using the name badis sp. when you search for them more stuff should come up on them from what i know about the scarlet badis is you usually should keep one male with one female they grow to less than an inch they usually only eat frozen/live food


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

guppy said:


> try using the name badis sp. when you search for them more stuff should come up on them from what i know about the scarlet badis is you usually should keep one male with one female they grow to less than an inch they usually only eat frozen/live food


I think when I get my tax return I will put in another order with AAG, this time for some fish and give the badis a try, maybe some killifish as well and try them in some different tanks. The Aphyosemion gardneri killis sound interesting, but require more careful temperature control. (I'm changing the subject now...)

I'll see what I can find on the badis, they sound very intersting for "nano tank" use. Especially since the description on AAG makes them sound rather hardy.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

That jar is too small for fish, even for a betta. It would juat be too cruel to keep in that confined space, so why not just try Tiger Shrimp or other shrimp?


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> That jar is too small for fish, even for a betta. It would juat be too cruel to keep in that confined space, so why not just try Tiger Shrimp or other shrimp?


Sure. I am not fixed on _having_ to keep fish. I had been considering shrimp like the Amano shrimp, Tiger or the Rudolph. Maybe also some Nerite snails. Would be nice to have a fish or two in there, but I would like to be conscious of their environmental (and space) needs, hence my asking!


----------

